# Severn Valley Motorsport - New 1/4 mile Record - F.MAN



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Guys & Gals,

Severn Valley Motorsport had once again an eventful day today, We had the pleasure of taking *F.MAN's* R35 to Santa Pod and run it up the strip after it's recent visit into our workshop's. As you all maybe be aware from reading a recently posted thread about 900bhp R35 we had built.

I have great pleasure in announcing that today we beat our own and the current UK & European 1/4 mile record for a R35 GTR.

*New 1/4 Mile R35 GTR UK & European Record 9.67 secs @ 145mph* 

I would personally like to thank all that turned up today:- SVM crew: Gavin, John & Amar, Fellow GTR owner T80, not to forget Ludders, and Ben @ GTC for mapping. 

F.MAN for driving the car and breaking my record ....lol ( Just wait till the Hulk comes out ...lol)

You will soon see a detailed film and loads of pic's from today's visit but for the time being I give you the actual run video below filmed and created by *12 Star Studios* who accompanied us today.

Regards KK










*Please Click on link below for Qtr Mile Run Video*

YouTube - SevernValley Motorsport New R35 GTR 1/4 Mile European Record


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well done today guys that's some record.....was amazing to see one of the big power GT-R's in action :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome:clap:


What size are those wheels?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! Soz for not making it along...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

stunning. great effort and superb looking motor -:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

It was astonishing. It was quicker than nearly all the bikes that ran today which is stunning. Great effort!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great vid cant wait to see their full production


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Awesome:clap:
> 
> 
> What size are those wheels?


18" KK


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Kev, was time set on slicks?


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to say a big thanks to Kevan, John & all the SVM crew for all their hard work & for making this day possible. :clap: :clap: :clap:

Also a big thanks to Ben @ GTC & T80 for lending me his bov valves :thumbsup:

I met a lot of great people today, many GTR owners & thanks to Ludders for all his trackside help. :thumbsup:

Still more to come from this car......watch this space!

Can't wait to drive the hulk! lol :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

marcyt21 said:


> Kev, was time set on slicks?


 NO ROAD LEGAL DRAG RADIALS KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

F.MAN. said:


> I'd like to say a big thanks to Kevan, John & all the SVM crew for all their hard work & for making this day possible. :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Also a big thanks to Ben @ GTC & T80 for lending me his bov valves :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


DRIVE THE HULK ????????
now i have to put "my cards on the table " lol

great drive.. we all know the car has a 9.5 sec in her! and 150mph 
thank you for having the "balls " to put your car out their!

next weekend off to the rollers !!!!! kk


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Cracking stuff guys - well done to all involved


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent, well done on such a fantastic result.

So looking forward to seeing some of these SVM monsters on Saturday


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulation:clap::clap::clap: F.MAN you got some balls launching that neck shaping beast lol
Honestly I was scared for you lol that GTR isnt normal:flame::flame::flame:

Big thanks to kev,John,gaz,amar,camera men, f.man,ludders,Kyle, and Ben for this fantastic day out:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Can't wait for another day like this roll on the 8s

P.s F.MAN it was a pleasure lending you my BOVs:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Excellent, well done on such a fantastic result.
> 
> So looking forward to seeing some of these SVM monsters on Saturday


yes i suggest you wear sunglasses lol:clap:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done everyone, it was the best day out I have had for a long time!! Great car, great build and great balls F.MAN.


.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Well done everyone, it was the best day out I have had for a long time!! Great car, great build and great balls F.MAN.
> 
> 
> .


 thanks jeff for helping out !! also had a great time, "their and back"

thanks for the loan of your secret weapon...ive never seen such a device :thumbsup: lol kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great result, car looked and sounded superb :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats. The car also looks the BO11 AAX
Sorry Grimblin..


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Fantastic! Sounds amazing!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations! :thumbsup:

Regards

Iain


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's very impressive! well done all!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

F-Man do you have your timing slips handy ? post up scans ?


Not only is this the new uk/euro fastest, its second fastest in World on stock turbo/manifold

#1
9.62 @ 145 by Switzer e900
1.56 60ft












#3
9.84sec @ 143.17mph VEGASGTR
1.655 60' (NIS006?); ***8539; = [email protected]; ***916; = 29.01mph
AAM GT900R turbos + AMS 3.8L (+AAM DPs, HKS MP, HKS Catback)
e85, 18" MT DRs, Chris @ AMS tuned
3/11/11 @ Las Vegas Speedway | est: ??º 3,757' DA (video, thread)



The other thing is i don't know if the other records were backed up to within 10%. Pod also FIA endorsed


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry Ben svm have all timing tickets. 
Thanks again for all you mapping skills:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

just look at that 60 ft time. i think there's a good case here for F-Man to drive Hulk after kev's last drag run 2.0 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It was great to meet everyone, and thanks to SVM for asking us to film and take pictures, and congratulations to F-Man & SVM for the awesome 1/4 mile run. 

We will be editing pictures and the full video of the day over the next couple of days and it will be online soon. 

Sorry for the delay in getting the timing slip done, had a hectic day, ive sent it over to SVM.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

F-Man's 1/4 slip from 12starstudios.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SVM said:


> 18" KK


I love those wheels...look stunning


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

yes nice ones/ we also have some new lw 19" to test see whats best 4 the gearing !!
kk
f -man is awaiting his new gtx3071 turbo units  and 1000bhp !!


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

KK, it looks like AMS are after the european record with their Alpha 12 european car, going to be running 2.5bar :nervous::nervous:....... I am looking forward to to running 2.5bar myself and keeping the european record for SVM & UK :thumbsup:......keeping my fingers crossed the block holds up:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

What body does that GTR have? It looks thicker and more meaner....


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi F-Man is you block bored out or are you still on the oem bore?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

oem bore !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

F.MAN. said:


> KK, it looks like AMS are after the european record with their Alpha 12 european car, going to be running 2.5bar :nervous::nervous:....... I am looking forward to to running 2.5bar myself and keeping the european record for SVM & UK :thumbsup:......keeping my fingers crossed the block holds up:thumbsup:


yes lucian beat the alpha 12 car first time out...10.1 v 9.8 1-0 svm
we will have to up our game to keep the euro record
im sure we will !!! kk


----------

